# SWAYING



## packcoach (Jun 29, 2009)

I just bought a new 2009 Carriage Domani 24' TT and a 2008 F-250.  The dealer put on the Four Point Equalizer system and the I have to fight with the steering to maintain control.  I'm not sure if the 20" wheels and truck tires have anything to do with this or just where to look for answers.  Other vehicles passing and wind causes issues.  Can some offer some insight before I trade this RV in for a hotel. :question:


----------



## Tnsledder (Jun 29, 2009)

Re: SWAYING

A friend and I had a conversation about 20" rim and tires yesterday.  This is what we have learned frompast experience.  (1) The tires that you plan on towing with, need a high ply sidewall count on them.  Minimum of 8 ply (Class D), I would think for your size of TT you should be fine with that.  If the profile of the tire is too short. you could possibly blow a tire or damage a rim if you get into an unexpected pot hole or rut.  I would make sure that you have a good profile on your tire as well.  A small profile is good for cornering and handleing, but not for towing.  So you might want to check that as well.  As far as 20" rim,  my friend feels this size can not handle the stresses as well as a standard size rim.  I am undecided.  I would check with the mfg'r of the rim and see what they recommend.  Also, make sure your tire pressure is higher.  I have a 32' TT, which I pull with a 2500HD Diesel and I will run about 50-55 lbs in my tires.  Low T.P. will cause sway.  One more thing, tempature. I believe small profile tires will have higher temperature.  This can lead to tire failure. 
(2) Without seeing the four point equalizer system on your trailer / truck, I'm shooting in the dark here, but you need to have a sway bar.  I'm assuming this system comes with one if it does, you may need to tighten the tension on it.  It sounds like that you may still have a little too much tongue wieght as well.  This can also be corrected somewhat with this system.  So you may want try to tighten this up as well.  Possibly check with your installer for help.

Anything you pull by the tongue will cause some pushing and bouncing.  If I'm passing a cargo truck or being passed, my truck in trailer move and I have to compensate.  I hope this has helped.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jun 29, 2009)

Re: SWAYING

I think the largest problem here is the tires.  Lower than max air pressure maybe the biggest culprit.

As far as the hitch, I don't really like the Equalizer, but it does control sway and load leveling in one.  It may not be set up right, if the tires pressures check OK.


----------



## scimedted (Jul 13, 2009)

RE: SWAYING

You are not the only one having a sway problem with the carrage TT. I purcased a 2009 DT 2700 TT in Febuary and 2,000.00 dollars invested in trying to get this coach to tow right. Also bought a Ford F350 thinking this would help, I still had severe swaying and also a car passing you would make it sway or a light wind. I spoke with Carrage and they had driver pick up the coach this last friday 7/10/09 and haul it back to the factory to try in fiqure out the problem. I suggest you call in complain as I did.


----------



## scheppman (Sep 7, 2009)

Re: SWAYING

To get rid of the sway problems, you have to spend the big bucks and buy a Hensley Hitch.  I had one on a 29 ft travel trailer and there was NO sway period.  I bought the hitch in 04, at that time is was about $3100.00 and I installed it myself.  I'm on my second 5th wheel now and I think that travel trailer with the Hensley pulled better that the 5th wheels.


----------



## RVRuben (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: SWAYING

Just got 32' DT 3000 - she is all over the road! Put two sway bars on it and it is still swaying even though it is as tight as can be. Very dangerous! I was going to upgrade to a 3500 Dually but after reading this string I think I might call Domani and complain and see if they can fix the problem. It definitely takes the FUN out of traveling!!!


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Sep 15, 2009)

Re: SWAYING

Sounds like Carriage is having an engineering problem.  If a trailer is made right, with the proper tongue weight, it will tow.

NO TONGUE WEIGHT = SWAY


----------



## scimedted (Sep 16, 2009)

Re: SWAYING

Talked to parkcoach last week he has traded his TT for a fifth wheel.


----------



## brandon meier (Oct 5, 2009)

Re: SWAYING

i had sway on my 28 forest river becase i had the bars to tight i drop 3 links and now i can do 75mpg with out any head acks i pull it with a f250 crew cab


----------



## geobuch (Jun 28, 2010)

Re: SWAYING

Take Scheppman's advice. I tow a Domani DT 3000 with an '03 Ford F350 single rear wheels with absolutely no sway using the Hensley Hitch, sometime on sale for less than $2500 new. I pass semi's either either direction (once at 80 mph!) without any concern about sway. No more white knuckles and driving is now a breeze.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2010)

Re: SWAYING

George, At 80 MPH towing and you are meeting me "my knuckles are white" :laugh:   Welcome to the forum.  Slow down and enjoy the scenery. :approve: Hope you have good brakes.


----------



## H2H1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Re: SWAYING

80 and 75 mph is way to fast. I want even get near those in my MH. Please slow down and take your time, no matter where you are going it will be there when you get there. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2010)

Re: SWAYING

way to solve u'r sway problems ,, buy a Class A MH ,, no worries about the hithch work and the big expense of a truck to pull it ..  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :clown:  :clown:  :8ball:  :8ball:


----------



## geobuch (Jun 28, 2010)

RE: SWAYING

Please, to clarify, I DO NOT tow at 75 or 80 mph - actually between 55 and 60 mph most of the time. Only once without realizing did I reach 80 in order to clear the lane while passing a semi. I sheepishly mentioned that only to emphasize the stability while towing a 9000 lb trailer with the Hensley hitch. You truly forget there's a trailer hooked up behind you.   :blush:


----------



## bthombear (Jul 15, 2010)

Re: SWAYING

I have a friend who also has the Hensley and paid $3000... that to me is a lot of money! This spring I purchased a Blue Ox Sway Pro for a fraction of that cost and have found that both wind and passing vehicles is NOT a problem anymore.  I would highly recommend the Sway Pro.  The company is reputable and service is great!


----------

